# Feeling down



## Kelloggs (Aug 15, 2011)

The last couple of days I've started to feel down. Me and my husband are nearly at the end of stage 1. Just waiting for my medical to be done. I think its because I'm so excited at the prospect of having a family but I'm realising its a long way to go and I'm  impatient.  

Like I'm going to work not wanting to be there as I keep thinking ooh I might not be here this time next year etc. I need to shake off this feeling and get a grip lol.


----------



## overDAbridge (Jun 6, 2011)

Easier said than done min x ill join a snap out of it club is you set one up lol xx


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Ah Kelloggs,  
Yes you still have a way to go but you're on the journey now at least. It's good to think of the future and plan, it's what keeps us going.
My advice is to try and think of something you could do to keep yourself busy, a new project or hobby. Enjoy the time you have left as just the two of you. The time goes really quickly so it really won't be that long. The end of stage 1 is a bit of an odd one because you start off at full pelt with all the forms and checks etc then it all goes quiet whilst those checks are being done so it feels like you're not going anywhere. Once you start stage 2 the time flies again as you go through the home visits and you'll be at panel before you know it.


----------



## Kelloggs (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you, I'm just an emotional wreck at the moment. I went to have the coil fitted last month and they couldn't do it so I've been referred to hospital so I think that's a massive part of why I'm feeling so crappy. Nothing goes straight forward for me lol. 
A hobby sounds like a good idea though


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Ah bless you! 
I've started lots of bits and pieces. Made my lovely doggy some very pretty collars (now have a fabric habit lol!), baking is always good although I'm usually doing it for others as want to keep losing weight, particularly enjoy bread making and those sorts of things. I've bought an old fashioned wing backed armchair that's sat in my garage (£10 off ebay!) waiting for me to get the courage to start stripping the fabric off to recover it. All sorts of things out there and if it's something new it occupies your mind whilst learning.


----------



## Petite One (Jun 1, 2011)

It's natural to feel like that.   Could you do any preparation before you get to stage 2, like reading more articles about adoption, trauma etc? Do you need to get any more child care experience of the age groups you'd like to adopt? They like you to have some recent experience if possible. Are there things in your home that you could start thinking about fixing, painting, etc.

There are times when my head is so full of adoption that when I see the letters dh, lo, sw, etc anywhere, I don't think it's people's initials but adoption terms.  

Becs40 - I'm impressed with your skills.


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Ha ha Petite one you haven't seen anything I've done though! No seriously I never knew youtube was such a good teacher lol. 
I so know what you mean about abbreviations too! I keep having to recheck stuff I'm writing to non adopters too as I think they'll know what sw and lo are etc!


----------



## Petite One (Jun 1, 2011)

Becs40 I love youtube to learn how to do something. Making doggy collars, baking and upholstery is pretty impressive! I need to start learning how to make things. What things? Well I don't know, but I really should be able to draw more than 2 circles to represent a human.  

I remember ages ago someone posted what some of the abbreviations were, which really helped. I used to wonder who 'afm' was and couldn't work it out for ages!  

Kellogs I hope we're cheering you up.


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Just wanted to send you    Kellogg's 
Hold on in there sweetie, it may seem to take ages but it's worth it in the end


----------



## Kelloggs (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you everyone 
Becs you sound very creative wish i could be.

Well i thought i was feeling a bit better but i'm not. I watched one born every minute and completely sobbed afterwards. I wasn't crying about never being able to give birth etc i was crying because i feel like the last 5 years have been on hold while ttc and now while waiting for adoption. I am desperate to have a child to love, to read books with to take to the park, to wash their hair and create santa beards with the bubbles. I'm sure i'll feel better soon, i have 9 days off work at the end of this month so that'll do me good


----------



## Nicola30 (Jun 13, 2011)

I think we all hit that point skew here in our journey Kellogg's, for me it's now post approval - all along I've been focused on being approved and now... Nothing! It's just another annoying wait. 

Least we all have each other here, and this time next year we will all be laughing at how we felt this year 😘

X


----------



## weemoofrazz (Sep 6, 2013)

Its difficult at times on the adoption journey not to feel down or frustrated  

I found that it helped to read as much as I could about adoption and the issues that many children for adoption face. It kept me motivated and I am certain that I've retained at least some of the info that I am sure will come in handy very soon! 

Hang on in there, it feels like forever just now but when you get to the other side and find your LO the time taken to get there suddenly doesn't seem to matter any more!


----------

